# ball posistion!!



## ou812 (May 15, 2006)

I'm using a 6 iron and I'm confused!! Now this is on a level lie I'm using a 6 iron I usually set up the ball a little behind my middle section which on impact the club is stright! However I was viewing a video on pga.com it was called the 30/70 setup which has the body in front of the ball to help the impact! what is the correct posistion? in front of the sterem or behind on a level lie?

Thank you!


----------



## Kent (May 6, 2006)

Generally speaking, the ball moves from off the left heel (right handed) back to the right heel for wedges. With the 5 iron being in the middle. 
This rule does not apply to all clubs, especially hi loft wedges. 
I use this as a guideline and then apply this cause and affect. 

Go out an hit some balls, preferably on the turf. 
When you hit the ball it is important that you hit the ball with the club face before striking the turf. Each club you use should take about the same amount of turf , which is the grass and very little sod. 
If you have ever seen the big boys hit balls, they can hit about 100 balls and not take anymore turf than about 2 bills side by side. 

A perfect divot, would angle slighty to the left of where the ball is,with the bottom of the contact about half way thru the divot and the start of the divot a fraction beyond the ball. 
When you can do this, you have found the ideal spot for you ball and it should at least start out on the target line. 

If the ball tends to go the left after contact, move it back a little, if it tends to go to the right, move if forward a little. Also check your divot line to see if it shows the same thing. 

When you hit balls off the tee using the driver or fairway wood, you want to ideally hit the ball on the up swing and on the upper part the driver head. To do this, I will place the driver a little behind where the ball is, indicating this is where I want the bottom of my swing arc to be. Also make sure the top of the ball sits a little above the top of the head when on the tee. Again, do some trial and error to find the ideal spot for you. 

The bottom line is, there is no same ideal spot for the ball which can apply to everyone. You have to be aware of cause and affect. Know all the nuances that make a ball do what it does. 

FWIW, I first found out about this small consistant divot stuff when I watched Lanny Wadkins hitting balls. 
He put his first ball on the turf and hit a wedge and took a small divot, He then placed each ball after that on the same spot as the first one and then when he hit the ball there would be practically no divot. Showing that each swing was almost identical. 
When I looked up and down the practice range, all I saw were these small patches where maybe a 100 balls had been hit. 
I asked Lanny why he does it that way. His answer, "Hogan". 

When you see a player taking what looks like a big divot, it may be because they are trying for more backspin or else the ball is sitting down in the turf. 

If you could go out and check that divot, you would find that it takes very little sod, mostly just turf. 

Hope this helps. 

Regards, 

Kent


----------



## ou812 (May 15, 2006)

thank you lots of great info. Ill keep it in mind next time I go out! I found the new golf digest on the newstand last night it has the same subject within it!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

It also has something to do with how much club head lag you're generating. I have had the most success with hitting my 6 iron from just forward of the middle of my stance. Only you can determine what will work for you, though.


----------

